# Army Uniform Tunic: Pre-basic Officer Cadets



## TarkenM (17 Jan 2016)

Okay so I got my army uniform in the mail from Logistik, and I need to have my uniform ready for CDs on Wednesday, but I have no idea what the standards are for officer cadets' tunics...
I have my pips, white bands, service shield/badge, Canada shoulder tabs, 8 buttons, and 6 toggle rings, but I don't have the unit pins/buttons, the grey square, and the other arm badge.
Are the units pins/buttons for after basic?
How do I attach the shoulder buttons without the toggle rings?
Are the two arm badges even required for officer cadets?
Where do I place the Canada shoulder tabs?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

All of your questions are answered here:

http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/255/251/A-DH-265-000-AG-001.pdf Canadian Forces Dress Instruction.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jan 2016)

The Base Tailor normally does all the sewing for you.  It normally takes 2 weeks to get it back.


----------



## TarkenM (17 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> All of your questions are answered here:
> 
> http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/255/251/A-DH-265-000-AG-001.pdf Canadian Forces Dress Instruction.



Those are the regulations before the return of pips, and crowns as well as the squares.


----------



## TarkenM (17 Jan 2016)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> The Base Tailor normally does all the sewing for you.  It normally takes 2 weeks to get it back.



I live 40 km from the base, and my neighbour is a tailor. It's a lot more convenient to have them do it.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

TarkenM said:
			
		

> Those are the regulations before the return of pips, and crowns as well as the squares.



Div patch left shoulder, brigade patch right shoulder.

Your DEU likely needs tailoring as well, they aren't off the shelf fits for most people. Wednesday may be pushing it for you to get ready.


----------



## TarkenM (17 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Div patch left shoulder, brigade patch right shoulder.
> 
> Your DEU likely needs tailoring as well, they aren't off the shelf fits for most people. Wednesday may be pushing it for you to get ready.


All I have to sew on are my shoulder tabs and shoulder buttons as well as my neighbour is retired. XD Since I don't have my div or brigade patches, is it still acceptable to wear my uniform without them since they never gave them to me?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

You said grey square, one of these things?







Those are the div patches.

Its not technically incorrect, but if you're going to wear DEU, you should have it properly turned out. Are you RegF or PRes? If RegF, ask someone at work tomorrow what goes where. For PRes, call your supervisor if you have that info.


----------



## TarkenM (17 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You said grey square, one of these things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just PRes XD
So will I have to remove my patches at basic then? I've seen photos like these of BMOQ grads without them.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

It'll depend on whether you need DEU for your BMOQ. Since you don't have it yet, you'll likely get a pass for having things wrong on Wednesday.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2016)

And that pic looks like it was taken at RMC so they are in the correct dress and they don't belong to any division yet...


----------

